# Pondering Growing Plants Emersed



## Purrbox (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm toying with the idea of growing some plants emersed. As a result I've been browsing through this forum and doing some reading. There seems to be quite a bit of variety in the ways that everyone is working with emersed growth. This is making it harder trying to figure out how I want to go about putting together my own setup.

Are there any particularly good articles out there for emersed growth?
Do the different setups fall into some specific larger categories that would make it easier to research?

I'd like to put together something fairly simple to maintain that will get me reasonably good results. I've got one of those multishelf indoor greenhouses with a couple of empty shelves. One of the other shelves has five African Violets which are blooming like mad, so I think that the light should be pretty good. There's also most of a large bag of Turface MVP sitting in the garage. I figure that this would be a good way to use up a little more of it, unless this isn't a good substrate for emersed growth. Beyond that I really haven't gotten too far. I was thinking of maybe picking up some of those mini greenhouses which have the tray and a dome to control humidity. Not sure if the dome would be necessary since I would already be putting them in the greenhouse.

Some of the plants that I was particular interested in trying emersed include:
Anubias Nana
Anubias Nana 'Petite'
Cryptocoryne Lucens
Cryptocoryne Wendtii
Cryptocoryne Parva
HC (Isn't everybody?)

What I'm really looking for is a chance to see most of these plants flower and possibly get them to seed. The HC I'd just like to see if I have any luck with it emersed since I managed to kill most of it off submersed. For the most part I'd like to just have grow out containers, but I might see about putting together one later on that would be more aquascaped and pull in a few more varieties of plants.

Any help getting pointed in the right direction would be very helpful. TIA


----------



## Purrbox (Jun 1, 2006)

Well I've done some looking around and have come up with a couple of ideas for possible containers.

1. Use a standare 1020 plant tray with 6" humidity dome. The main concern with this would be whether or not the plant tray would be deep enough to keep the water level high enough for the plants. I believe that they're only about 2" deep, which doesn't strike me as being enough especially since I couldn't fill it to the brim.

2. The second option would be to pick up some plasitic storage containers. Looks like I could get three shoebox sized ones which would fit perfectly into a sweater box sized one. I could then drill holes in the bottoms of the shoebox containers and cut slits in their sides to allow for water drainage. The tricky part is figuring out how to make a humidity dome for it. I was thinking of using vinyl sheets to make dome, I'd just have to figure out how to support it and create a good seal with the main container. I'd also need to do some mearuring to ensure that this would fit on one of the greenhouse shelves.

I'd still appreciate getting some additional input. Thanks!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Whatever option you go with, go with the bigger one. One thing you find out quickly about emersed setups is that you always run out of room faster than you think you will. 

Have you considered using an aquarium? 

Whatever you use, you don't have to have an airtight seal. In fact, having that can be a bad thing and lead to mold. Besides, a source of fresh air really seems to help things. An airstone bubbling up through the water at the bottom is a great way to bring in fresh air and increase humidity and air temperature (if you have a heater in the water). 

The Turface will be a fine substrate. I use the same ferts as with my submerged setups and that seems to work fine.


----------



## Purrbox (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks for your input Cavan. Looks like I'll be going with Option #2 should I decide to procede. It will give me the most space overall for substrate, water, and plants. 

I had considered using an aquarium, but I don't think that's the direction I want to go starting out. I wouldn't be able to fit a 10 gallon in the greenhouse and don't really have a spare place to setup another tank elsewhere.

Good to know that I don't need (want) a tight seal with the humidity dome. If I use one of the heavier vinyls, it will probably stand on it's own. Then I could just set it over the containers like a tent.


----------



## Purrbox (Jun 1, 2006)

Well I think I'm going to go ahead and give this project a shot. I've picked up the plastic containers and a couple of spray bottles for ferts (one for macros and one for micros). I just need to pick up some vinyl for the humidity dome and I'll be ready to get started. 

Any recommendations one what type of spacing I should use for the holes and slits in the container? I was thinking of using a bit between 1/8-1/4" for the holes and spacing them 1-2" apart. Probably use a similar spacing for the slits on the sides. Does this sound about right?


----------



## Svante (Feb 8, 2004)

I can give you some info on how I did when I started my first emersed set-up.

I got an old aquarium for free, aproximately 400 liters, I filled it up with aproximately 10 cm of composted peat, and then watered HEAVILY, but not so much that everything was covered in water. Then I just planted whatever I wanted to grow Directly into that. It had some downsides though, The biggest being the ability to see which plant is which, because after a while it was an absolute JUNGLE in there. So I suggest Using containers with peat compost (which I thought was a great, and cheap substrate.) inside some larger container with water in it rather then the way I did it.

Allso, WATCH OUT FOR BUGS!!!!

I got my entire collection of crypts ruined by a little bug called "tripps" in Swedish, I don't know any other name for it. It took maybe a week after I noticed the problem, till everything was pretty much dead, or so severely damaged that I couldn't get it to survive. And this bug is really common in house plants.

Allso, You can't cover the entire aquarium if you do it the way I did. You need some ventilation or the whole thing will just rot from mold attacks.


----------



## fish_4_all (Jun 3, 2006)

First, let me say good luck and welcome to emersed! I tried my luck with the shallow black pans with the clear lids and failed miserably. I would also suggest going with a mix of something a little more soil like with your Turface. I tried profile aquatic soil and that is where I think I failed. No where for the roots to really take hold and provide for proper nutrient uptake. There is one in this forum that used them with fluorite and Onyx black sand and did really well. There are those that say you can grow it in Turface and Profile so give it a try, I just didn't have much luck. I am going to try deeper before going to a different substrate. 

I like your idea with the vinyl as a tent over the top, would work better than a flat cover. 

The only thing I haven't seen is how much lighting you will use. I used two 20 watt screw in bulbs and an 18 watt NO flourescent for mine and it worked until I got algae in the HC. 

I am going to try a 5 gallon tank next so I can grow them submerged and let them exit the water to grow emersed. Gonna try ammannia, primrose and whatever else I have that will grow emersed. Either that or I am going to try plastic shoe boxes with your idea of the canvas over the top in a tank form. 

Keep us up to date, maybe you will have better luck and can pass on your success for ones like me to use so I can grow something other than algae. 

See ya on the AA side  and hopefully more often here.


----------



## Purrbox (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks for the tips. I haven't actually had the time to get things set up yet, although I think I've bought everything that I need. I've got a few other projects that are taking precedense. 

For now I'm just planning to use natural sunlight. The greenhouse is in a window that gets a fair amount of sun and the African Violets are happy campers, so I'm hoping it would be enough light for the emersed plants too.


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

I used a tall narrow aquarium in a sun room. I had lights on top, but some sunlight and bright light came in though the sides. I moved it out of the sun room now that it is getting cold outside this time of year (snow today!)

Now it's in the basement and all the light comes from the lights on top. For the first time, I have some mold starting up! So, sunlight is a good thing...


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

You don't have to spend a lot of money on lighting, but some supplimental illumination definitely helps in the winter. I have a ten gallon emersed setup that relies mostly on natural light but has a 15 watt tube overhead. It's very low tech but works well.


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

Svante said:


> Allso, You can't cover the entire aquarium if you do it the way I did. You need some ventilation or the whole thing will just rot from mold attacks.


This approach worked for me in the Summer with some daylight hitting the tank, but now with shorter days I see some mold.

Perhaps an air pump would do the trick. Low humidity is a real problem in the winter where I live, don't want too much ventilation.


----------



## Purrbox (Jun 1, 2006)

My local fish club had their semi annual fish auction yesterday. I was able to pick up a copy of "The Aquatic Gardener" Volume 19 Number 1. To my delight I found an excellant article by Ronald B. Finlayson Sr. called "Cryptocoryne a Lazy Man's Way", which describes the emersed setup that he uses for Crypts. As it turns out, his method appears to be very similar to what I was planning to try. It has given me some more confidence in proceeding and some ideas on what I can change if the initial setup doesn't work out.


----------



## Purrbox (Jun 1, 2006)

Well I finally made some progress over the last couple of days putting things together. I've drilled holes in the bottoms of the small containers and cut slits in the sides, plus I've built the humidity dome out of vinyl. Hopefully by the end of the weekend I'll have added the Turface, Water and Plants.

I've got a couple of spray bottles that I plan to use to mist micro and macro ferts. Any recommendations on how strong to make each mix? Should these be misted at separate times like they need to be dosed separately in the aquarium? Finally how often should I mist the ferts?


----------



## Purrbox (Jun 1, 2006)

Well there was a delay since the vinyl wasn't stiff enough to support itself. I've build a frame to support it using a couple of those 14" hoop plant support which were reshaped a bit. For some reason these projects always take longer than originally intended to get set up.


----------



## Purrbox (Jun 1, 2006)

I finally got this all setup a week or so ago, however the only plant in it so far is the HC. The HC seems to be making the transition from floating to emersed fairly well, so I hope to see some nice growth out of it soon. I'm also hoping to get a few crypts in it within the next few days.


----------



## vaggulas (Nov 7, 2006)

photo please 
photo please


interesting set up 
i wished has something like that
or have hc in my emersed setup

dreamings.....


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

very cool. please keep posting your progress!


----------



## Purrbox (Jun 1, 2006)

I was able to get some crypts planted this weekend. I plan on posting some more pics once the plants are growing a bit better. The crypts a currently suffering from some pretty severe Crypt Melt as a result of spending 5 days in the mail with a cold snap. I think that they'll bounce back just fine once they're given some time. I'm also planning to pull a few more varieties of Crypts from my tanks a little later down the line.

Current Plants:
Hemianthus Callitrichoides
Cryptocoryne Parva
Cryptocoryne Pygmaea
Cryptocoryne Willisii


----------



## panaque (Jan 21, 2004)

I am looking forward to seeing the pictures of your plants in the new setup. I tried growing c. wendtii emersed and had pretty good luck...until I didnt water it. My mix was too dry for the substrate...mostly gravel with a small amount of peat. As far as space goes, I am with you there. I grew them in plastic juice containers, the clear gallon kind. I just cut the top off and it makes a great humidome. Leaving the cap off seems to keep it humid with enough ventilation to keep the mold away. 2 liter bottles work well too. I would like to try it again to see if I can get them to flower, they are so spectacular! Anyway, good luck!


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

Neko no aquarium wa yi des yo!

(^_^)


----------



## blacksmith37 (Oct 10, 2006)

In english the insects are thrips.Maybe a preying mantis in your system ? 
There seems to be a fine line between your plans and hydrophonics; I am sure you could find equipment and info on the internet for the latter.


----------



## Purrbox (Jun 1, 2006)

Well I finally got some pictures taken. All of the plants seem to be adapting well to emersed growth, especially the HC and C. Willisii.


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

Wow! This is a cool little project. Can't wait to see your little farm!


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

Looks nice.

I've found that it's easier to get the plants to adapt from emersed to immersed than the other direction. Trying to get some stargrass to grow emersed without much luck.


----------



## Purrbox (Jun 1, 2006)

I made a minor modification to my setup this weekend. I got ahold of some plastic square pots and used these to replace the modified plastic shoebox containers. The reasoning behind this is to allow me to grow more plants without having to worry about them accidently getting mixed togeter.

Bottom Row from Left to Right: 
Cryptocoryne x willisi, Cryptocoryne x willisii 'lucens', Cryptocoryne parva, Cryptocoryne wendtii, Hemianthus callitrichoides 
Second Rove from Left to Right: 
Anubias nana, Anubias nana 'petite'


----------



## Purrbox (Jun 1, 2006)

Well I've made a few more changes to the setup and added some more crypts. I'm quickly running out of room for new plants. [smilie=h: New plants include the following:

Cryptocoryne wendtii 'green' 
Cryptocoryne wendtii v. 'Tropica' 
Cryptocoryne cordata v. 'blassii' 
Cryptocoryne beckettii 'petchii' 
Cryptocoryne walkeri (lutea)

As well as some Weeping moss around the bases of most plants.

The original frame has been replaced by one made out of CPVC. All parts were dry fitted together since they fit snuggly and won't have to withstand any kind of pressure. The base of each leg was sanded in with a dremel to allow them to sit on the edge of the sweaterbox container more securely. Overall I'm very pleased with the end result and I'm finding it much easier to work with.


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

Nice job on the cover, it looks very professional.


----------

